# Pregnancy Test Positive



## ksarith9@gmail.com (Mar 2, 2016)

patient complaining of DELAYED MENSTRUATION FOR 1  month ACCOMPANIED BY DIZZINESS AND BODY MALAISE, Beta hcg positive can  i use  code 626.0 and v724.42 together?

Thanks in advance


----------



## mitchellde (Mar 3, 2016)

ksarith9@gmail.com said:


> patient complaining of DELAYED MENSTRUATION FOR 1  month ACCOMPANIED BY DIZZINESS AND BODY MALAISE, Beta hcg positive can  i use  code 626.0 and v724.42 together?
> 
> Thanks in advance



Amenorrhea is not a missed period of one month.  If the visit was prior to Oct 1 2015 then code 626.0 is incorrect.  The category 626 states disorders of menstruation or other abnormal bleeding.  Which is not a category that describes this patient.  The code 626.0 is for primary or secondary amenorrhea, meaning a patient that has never had a period or has sustained abcense of 6 months or more.  You use only the the code for pregnancy test positive result, in ICD-9 or ICD-10 CM.  If this visit occurred after oct 1, 2015, then why are you using ICD-9 codes?


----------



## ksarith9@gmail.com (Mar 5, 2016)

*Thanks*

Its  help a Lot....

I am working in United Arab Emirates, here ICD-10 will be implemented on Jan-2017

And please Erase some message from your private message inbox.

Have a Great Day a head

Thanks & Regards!


----------



## mitchellde (Mar 5, 2016)

If you are billing for US insurance you must use the ICD-10 CM codes.  My inbox is full on a daily basis no matter how much I reply and erase, sorry for the inconvenience.


----------



## ksarith9@gmail.com (Mar 16, 2016)

mitchellde said:


> If you are billing for US insurance you must use the ICD-10 CM codes.  My inbox is full on a daily basis no matter how much I reply and erase, sorry for the inconvenience.



No, we are not billing for US payers,but coding guidelines and all other things are same.
that day i tried to send you a pm but not sent,its ok thanks for your valuable replies 
take care and have a nice day ahead


----------

